# [Conf] Temporary failure in name resolution

## italian_curl

Salve a tutti, il mio problema è il seguente:

ho appena finito di installare gentoo e volevo installare perciò xwindows, tuttavia al comando 'emerge xorg-x11' fallisce dando come errore a ogni tentativo di download: 'Temporary failure in name resolution', così ho controllato la connessione (con il live cd) ma quella sembra andare.

Suggerimenti?

Grazie

 :Arrow:  italian_curl  :Idea: Last edited by italian_curl on Mon Mar 28, 2005 10:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

Sembra un problema di risoluzione di nomi.

Sei sicuro di aver settato bene i DNS?

----------

## italian_curl

si, durante l'installazione l'avevo settato senza problemi, e non ha mai avuto problemi a emergere file (anche se è la prima volta che li emergo da gentoo).

----------

## gutter

Prova a vedere cosa hai inserito in /etc/resolv.conf. 

E' probabile che il problema sia li.

----------

## italian_curl

no, mi sembra che sia il domain che il nameserver siano impostati correttamente..

----------

## cascamorto

posta il tuo resolv.conf che magari rende piu facili gli altri aiutarti...

----------

## italian_curl

ok allora, guardando meglio forse non è tutto a posto.. siccome credo di aver sbagliato un paio di cosette nella confguraizone della rete durante l'installazione non è che per caso potrei cancellare l'impostazione precedente o semplicemente riscriverla?

grazie

----------

## italian_curl

il mio resolv.conf è:

domain casa

nameserver 192.168.1.1

----------

## RockSteady

 *italian_curl wrote:*   

> il mio resolv.conf è:
> 
> domain casa
> 
> nameserver 192.168.1.1

 

che router hai?

cmq quel 192.168.1.1 devi cambiarlo coi dns del tuo provider per esempio nel mio caso alice

```

[rocksteady@bboy] [pts/1] [rocksteady] *09:08:13* $ cat /etc/resolv.conf 

nameserver 212.216.112.112

nameserver 212.216.172.62

```

in piu devi cambiare il tuo /etc/conf.d/net aggiungendo queste 2 righe

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-R"

```

spero che lò hai installato il dhcp e dhcpcd se nn lò hai fatto

ritorna nel live cd chroota e emergili

----------

## lavish

@RockSteady : per favore.... se italian_curl disponde di un router gli basterà inserire l'ip del router, non i dns del provider... che c'entrano? dhcp e dhcpcd sono entrambi due clients, non serve installarli entrambi! Se non si necessita fare da server dhcp basterà dhcpcd. Ultima cosa,  *Quote:*   

> spero che lò hai installato il dhcp e dhcpcd se nn lò hai fatto...

  ehm... siamo in un forum italiano  :Wink: 

A parte questo perchè dovrebbe usare per forza dhcp? Non sappiamo nemmeno che configurazione abbia!

@italian_curl : specifica che tipo di rete hai. Riguardo alle impostazioni, ti basterà piallare /etc/conf.d/net . Visto che ci sei cambia il titolo al topic... più che problemi con emerge mi sembra un.. "[Conf] Temporary failure in name resolution"

Ciao

----------

## RockSteady

ascolta perfettino siamo su un forum e non a scuola che mi vieni a fare il maestrino 

se capisci quello che dico ok sennò fai a meno di leggere e criticare la gente che intanto anche tu sbagli

i dns del provider c'entrano visto che il mio dlink andava a modificare i dns ad ogni reboot!!

ma guarda questi tutti maestri sono diventati!!

----------

## neryo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> @RockSteady : per favore.... se italian_curl disponde di un router gli basterà inserire l'ip del router, non i dns del provider... che c'entrano? dhcp e dhcpcd sono entrambi due clients, non serve installarli entrambi!

 

Il router si collega al provider e fa da server dns fac-simile interno alla rete, in questo modo le richieste di risoluzione vengono smistate prima al router che poi provvede a smistarle ai dns del provider. Quindi credo che se in /etc/resolv.conf mette i dns del provider la risoluzione avviene in maniera piu' diretta e veloce.  :Wink: 

Poi utilizzando il metodo RockSteady ovvero 

```
dhcpcd_eth0="-R" 
```

il file /etc/resolv.conf si setta da solo con i dns imposati sul router. Senza bisogno di editarli. Cmq concordo che sarebbe meglio specificare la tua impostazione di rete e non e' detto che devi per forza usare un dhcp.  :Laughing: 

ciauz

----------

## RockSteady

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   @RockSteady : per favore.... se italian_curl disponde di un router gli basterà inserire l'ip del router, non i dns del provider... che c'entrano? dhcp e dhcpcd sono entrambi due clients, non serve installarli entrambi! 
> 
> Il router si collega al provider e fa da server dns fac-simile interno alla rete, in questo modo le richieste di risoluzione vengono smistate prima al router che poi provvede a smistarle ai dns del provider. Quindi credo che se in /etc/resolv.conf mette i dns del provider la risoluzione avviene in maniera piu' diretta e veloce. 
> 
> Poi utilizzando il metodo RockSteady ovvero 
> ...

 

come ho detto sopra

io ho un dlink 504T

e ad ogni reboot mi andava a riscrivere /etc/resolv.conf non potendo emergere nulla

nel caso avesse un dlink il problema e risolto

certo e vero anche che non e detto che usa il dhcp piccolo particolare che mi e sfuggito  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

Si infatti..  :Wink:  Ho postato mentre lo stavi facendo anche tu e non avevo visto il tuo reply!

----------

## cascamorto

Io infatti non uso dhcp e imposto un IP manuale, un gatewaay, un DNS e mi collego a al router che si collega a alice... cmq il mio DNS per alice e 212.216.112.112..........

----------

## lavish

@RockSteady : 

1) abbassa i toni

2) l'emoticon "  :Wink:   " ti è sfuggito? Non penso sia il caso di prendersela se si sbaglia (e soprattutto se lo si fa in maniera così grossolana) e si viene ripresi scherzosamente. 

3) Non mi pare di aver detto scemenze... anche perchè se si vuole usare dhcp, molto probabilmente il router scriverà nel resolv.conf il suo ip, altrimenti beh...non penso ( @ neryo ) che la risoluzione avvenga in maniera piu' diretta e veloce visto che i DNS del provider ( io almeno li ho settati... ) sono specificati nel router. Preferisco demandare tutto ad esso  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *cascamorto wrote:*   

> Io infatti non uso dhcp e imposto un IP manuale, un gatewaay, un DNS e mi collego a al router che si collega a alice... cmq il mio DNS per alice e 212.216.112.112..........

 

Beh chiramente ognuno ha la sua configurazione e cmq i dns non e' detto che bisogna usare quelli del proprio provider. Il gataway sarebbe opportuno settarlo anche quando sia usa il dhcpcd...  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *cascamorto wrote:*   

> Io infatti non uso dhcp e imposto un IP manuale, un gatewaay, un DNS e mi collego a al router che si collega a alice... cmq il mio DNS per alice e 212.216.112.112..........

 

```

ifconfig eth0 <ip>

route add default gw 192.168.1.1

chmod +r /etc/resolv.conf

```

Mi pare ci sia tutto.... prova  :Wink: 

<EDIT> L'ultima riga è proprio per essere iper-sicuri... no ndovrebbe in realtà servire (cioè.. dovebbe già essere +r  :Razz:  )

----------

## neryo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> @RockSteady : 
> 
> 1) abbassa i toni
> 
> 

 

Concordo.. non ci arrabbiamo per cosi' poco...

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) l'emoticon "   " ti è sfuggito? Non penso sia il caso di prendersela se si sbaglia (e soprattutto se lo si fa in maniera così grossolana) e si viene ripresi scherzosamente. 
> 
> 3) Non mi pare di aver detto scemenze... anche perchè se si vuole usare dhcp, molto probabilmente il router scriverà nel resolv.conf il suo ip, altrimenti beh...non penso ( @ neryo ) che la risoluzione avvenga in maniera piu' diretta e veloce visto che i DNS del provider ( io almeno li ho settati... ) sono specificati nel router. Preferisco demandare tutto ad esso 

 

Si dipende dal router alcuni ti scrivono nel /etc/resolv.conf il loro ip e quindi demandono la risoluzione ad esso. Altri non fanno altro che scriverti nel /etc/resolv.conf gli ip dei dns del provider.  :Wink: 

----------

## RockSteady

 *lavish wrote:*   

> @RockSteady : 
> 
> 1) abbassa i toni
> 
> 2) l'emoticon "   " ti è sfuggito? Non penso sia il caso di prendersela se si sbaglia (e soprattutto se lo si fa in maniera così grossolana) e si viene ripresi scherzosamente. 
> ...

 

1) ok

2)si viene ripresi ogni volta che si sbaglia qui dentro quando si scherza ok quando si viene ripresi ogni volta che si interviene su qualcosa mi sembra un pò troppo!!!

3)non hai detto scemenze io ho solo detto che nel mio caso e anche di qualcunaltro che usa il mio stesso router ha avuto i miei stessi problemi e ho solo detto la mia!!!!

basta solo capirci non sono qui a far questione con nessuno visto che mi ritengo un tipo tranquillo

ma non fate sempre notare quando si sbaglia a scrivere non tutti abbiamo fatto le scuole alte  :Wink: 

con questo chiudo e ti chiedo scusa se ci siamo capiti male

----------

## lavish

 *RockSteady wrote:*   

> 3)non hai detto scemenze io ho solo detto che nel mio caso e anche di qualcunaltro che usa il mio stesso router ha avuto i miei stessi problemi e ho solo detto la mia!!!!
> 
> basta solo capirci non sono qui a far questione con nessuno visto che mi ritengo un tipo tranquillo
> 
> ma non fate sempre notare quando si sbaglia a scrivere non tutti abbiamo fatto le scuole alte 
> ...

 

Ok dai, pace :*

Prima comunque io ho ripreso più che altro la scelta del modo "devi cambiarlo"  :Wink:  Ci sono più soluzioni, detto così sembrava che non ci fosse altra via di fuga eheh

Ciao!

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok dai, pace :*
> 
> 

 

Ma che sono bravi gli utenti di questo forum  :Wink: 

Non c'è bisogno nemmeno che i mod intervengano.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## RockSteady

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   
> 
> Ok dai, pace :*
> 
>  
> ...

 

no basta solo capirsi  :Very Happy: 

siamo grandicelli per litigare  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *RockSteady wrote:*   

> siamo grandicelli per litigare 

 

E semo veneti tuti do... ansi... abitemo quasi 'tacai! Mi so de Venesia, ti ti se de Mestre vero?  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

----------

## RockSteady

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *RockSteady wrote:*   siamo grandicelli per litigare  
> 
> E semo veneti tuti do... ansi... abitemo quasi 'tacai! Mi so de Venesia, ti ti se de Mestre vero? 

 

ciò

visin l'aereoporto  :Laughing: 

----------

## italian_curl

e io di Padova ^^.

Ho un router U.S.Robotics, e sono connesso tramite tin(o alice, perchè mi hanno detto chequando l'ho fatta io in principio erano ancora separate..) la rete (casa) è composta da due computer che girano con win e il mio che sperò tra poco riuscirà a girare con linux XD.

Il router è impostato su Disable DHCP Server.

l'ip del router è: 192.168.1.1

il subnet mask è: 255.255.255.0

 ringrazio tutti per l'interessamento e la disponibilità finora dimostrate

 :Arrow:  italian_curl  :Idea: 

----------

## neryo

Allora inpostati /etc/conf.d/net inserendo un ip coerente impostando come gataway l ip del router. Come DNS guarda se sn settati sul router oppure aggiungili nel /etc/resolv.conf

ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *italian_curl wrote:*   

> e io di Padova ^^.
> 
> Ho un router U.S.Robotics, e sono connesso tramite tin(o alice, perchè mi hanno detto chequando l'ho fatta io in principio erano ancora separate..) la rete (casa) è composta da due computer che girano con win e il mio che sperò tra poco riuscirà a girare con linux XD.
> 
> Il router è impostato su Disable DHCP Server.
> ...

 

e allora dovresti impostare il tuo router come default gateway e come DNS server. dovrebbe funzionare.

abilita il DHCP server

----------

## neryo

Si, segui la strada che preferisci, tutte alternative valide...  :Wink: 

----------

## italian_curl

non posso abilitare il dhcp (e-mule).

Non sono sicuro sull'ip del pc, come faccio a saperlo?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Quote:*   

> non posso abilitare il dhcp (e-mule).

 

persché, scusa? mi sfugge...

 *Quote:*   

> Non sono sicuro sull'ip del pc, come faccio a saperlo?

 

/sbin/ifconfig

----------

## neryo

setta ad esempio 192.168.1.10 un numero compreso tra 2 e 254!

----------

## italian_curl

ok, il problema di e-mue lo risolverò dopo, per adesso metto dhcp, ma dov'è che lo imposto il dns server?

----------

## neryo

 *italian_curl wrote:*   

> ok, il problema di e-mue lo risolverò dopo, per adesso metto dhcp, ma dov'è che lo imposto il dns server?

 

questo lo devi sapere tu.. dai un occhiata alla documentazione del tuo router.. cmq come ti ho detto puoi settarli direttamente in  /etc/resolv.conf  :Wink: 

----------

## italian_curl

no, il dns l'ho trovato, solo non so dove scriverlo e come..(es.dns xx.xx.x., dns server x... , dns= x etc..)

----------

## neryo

 *italian_curl wrote:*   

> no, il dns l'ho trovato, solo non so dove scriverlo e come..(es.dns xx.xx.x., dns server x... , dns= x etc..)

 

Ma su gentoo o sul router?? Su gentoo ad esempio..

```

nameserver 195.130.224.18

nameserver 213.205.32.70
```

----------

